# sams space marine army pics



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hey guys ive been striping and repainting my 5000 point space marine army so i thought i,d post some pics up here i cant get any decant close up shots with my horrible camra well here you go. Also bleach bone comes out yellow on my camera?


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Umm.... pics?
I'll I'm getting is "[/IMG/]"


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ya i dont know what happend there ill se what i can do

arg still no luck with the pics

ok finaly did it, sorry about the triple post, ill see if i can borrow a friends camera for sum clos ups


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

sam post the best armie list with model that you have if you where playing against nids

for 1,000 poinst

how do you post pics

my army has rights toooooo


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, you both need to stop posting single lines one after another; this is not a chat room its a forum. There are rules that you and every other member has to abide by, rules that you should have looked through when joining up. If you skipped them or somehow managed to miss them, the forum rules are located at the top of every page here on Heresy just above where it says: welcome [your name] in the top right.

Now, the above is obviously in response to something now isn't it? That would be the multi-posting that I took the liberty of cleaning up. If you want help or positive feedback, or generally positive responses as a whole, then you have to meet the people of Heresy half-way. That means posts of weight and value, none of this one line bullshit like: "my army has rights toooooo"

Posts like that will not get good responses, many will not even bother with you and others who will may not be of the kindest variety. If you want others to see your list, then put it up in the appropriate list forum and other members will see it.


Again, this is a forum, not a chat room, there is no need to make one line post after one line post every time you have something to add after the first thing, use the edit button at the bottom of your post and work from there. Also, make sure to read the forum rules, as they are important and serve to help you, they can be found in this forum rules link.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

scubamansam said:


> Also bleach bone comes out yellow on my camera?


Not a bad little force, but the yellow colouration is due to the light sources you're using. A standard bulb will in general give off a yellow hue, some of the energy saving ones will give a blueish colour. If you want a more true colour then go get yourself a daylight bulb. They're not too expensive and a god-send for when you're painting in the evening.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They look pretty cool. I like 'em :victory:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

these seem to be coming along very well kudos to you:victory:, i hope to see more of your work


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

wow nice painting its cool u have it on a thread if u need i can let u borrow my camera


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for the coments guys im working on sum assualt marines with chaplain at the moment, aswell as some planitary empires tiles for sum friends

ill post sum pics soon

also cheef 3 thanks ill swing bye your house later in the week 2 get the camera


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

They look good from what I can see. What Chapter are they?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks good. I like the heavy metallic look you achieved.:victory:


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks guys, theyre my own chapter i hav'nt made up a name for them 
also i wanted the paint scheme to look faded as if they have been fighting for a while without rest


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is a nice looking force indeed.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

heres sum more pics enjoy







also thanks to cheef 3 for coming over and showing me a great setting on my camera for close ups


----------



## cheef3 (Aug 8, 2009)

cool, thanks for the mentioning me they look better up close


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hey guys heres some planitary empires tiles im painting for a friend, im also working on a biger imperail world for him at the moment 

my chapter planet



taros



fernis


----------

